# Cm7



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

Any one else having problems with the gps on CM7? Every time I use something gps it says it can't find it from foursquare to maps to anything. its like it's not on but it is. I seen a fix but can't find it again.

sent from my CM7 Thunderbolt


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Pretty sure the fix is in the cm op...

None the less... 
Back up your CM. Then restore a sense backup, once booted in the sense rom get a gps lock. Reboot into recovery and restore your cm back up and enjoy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveGoldbach (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks it worked!

sent from my CM7 Thunderbolt


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Tried this 4 times in the past few days. Never works  I wonder what I'm missing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

pokedroid said:


> Tried this 4 times in the past few days. Never works  I wonder what I'm missing.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Me either, every time I have done it I would have no issues with GPS in the ASOP rom

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## offcerclancy (Aug 14, 2011)

Why are you people still jumping through hoops to get GPS on cm7 when the fix is baked into some equally strong ASOPs?


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I like cm7. I like the cyanogen mod settings. I like that it has a strong user base for many devices. The GPS thing is pretty minor and only has to be done once. I never have minded it.

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## offcerclancy (Aug 14, 2011)

"jolness said:


> I like cm7. I like the cyanogen mod settings. I like that it has a strong user base for many devices.
> 
> Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


Both of which are features of the referred to equally strong ASOPs.

GPS is a big item for me- its arguably one of the top three device features. But, to each his own.


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Since the thread is titled "CM7" I'm guessing he's interested in CM7.......(attempt to hijack a thread?)


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

offcerclancy said:


> Both of which are features of the referred to equally strong ASOPs.
> 
> GPS is a big item for me- its arguably one of the top three device features. But, to each his own.


No cyanogen mod isn't just another aosp rom the performance settings and interface tweaks far exceed omfgbs God mode. I like other AOSP roms but cm keeps me coming back. If GPS is a big deal to you use the fix, I did. Or use another rom. But I believe the op had a question about cm7

Sent from my AOSP&#39;d HTC Mecha HD


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

TechSavvy said:


> Since the thread is titled "CM7" I'm guessing he's interested in CM7.......(attempt to hijack a thread?)


+1. I do like other aosp roms too, but cm 7 owns all. But don't come preaching about some other ROM when he's asking a simple question about cm 7. Not If Droid theory fixed his gps


----------

